# Want to make sure your 20.04 LTS install stays hardware relevant for it's lifetime?



## johnspack (Feb 18, 2021)

You can now add the 20.04 hwe kernel,  aka 5.8.  20.04.2 point release comes with this kernel by default.
This is a rolling release kernel,  and will be continued to be updated.


----------

